# Car sickness.



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Jes is very susceptible to being sick in the car. Is it something she will grow out of and can we get something to help?

She is now 12 weeks.

Cheers

Paul.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

inca was bad for being car sick, it was only after her first trip to the beach which was a 2 hour drive that she stopped. 

how long into the car journy is she sick, does she cry at all before hand, where does she travel(frount/back seat or boot/trunk)


have you tried not feeding her. 


if you have a drive way, take her out and sit in the car give her treats if you want, then take her back in. do that a couple of times then do the same but this time turn the engine on and sit for a bit, again repeat. them once she is ok with that, start moving the car, reverse the car out the drive then back in, and repeat a couple of times. 


hope that helps.


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

If it is on the motorway she is fine but even driving carefully around town she is more likely than not to be ill. I have he in the front with me, either on the passenger seat or footwell. She does not stress or cry. 

I will speak to the vet and see if there is a remedy.

Many thanks Kendal.

Paul


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

at 12 weeks a wouldnt bother going to the vets, just a wast of money. its just a case of time and getting her usedf to it. take her out more on short trips.


----------

